# Congress passes 'Johanna's Law' in honor of Southfield teacher



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

December 10, 2006Congress passes 'Johanna's Law' in honor of Southfield teacherKim Kozlowski / The Detroit NewsSouthfield school teacher Johanna Silver Gordon died in 2000 but her memory will live on in national legislation that was approved by Congress over the weekend."Johanna's Law" directs the federal government to carry out a $16.5 million national campaign to educate and raise awareness about gynecological cancers through written material and public service announcements. President George Bush is expected to sign it.More than 71,000 women annually are diagnosed with uterine, ovarian and other gynecological cancers and 27,000 die each year, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control. Most women are diagnosed in late stages of gynecological cancers, advocates say, because they mistake it for menopause or gastrointestinal ailments such as irritable bowel syndrome. A normal pap smear, which screens for cervical cancer, does not mean a woman is immune from other gynecological cancers. That's why advocates want to educate women and their doctors."Winnow have a program that will help spare women from suffering and dying needlessly," said Sheryl Silver, who worked for nearly four years to get the law passed in her sister's memory. "Johanna would be immensely grateful we didn't let her suffer and die in vain."Silver Gordon suffered from persistent heartburn and bloating, and planned a visit with a gastroenterologist. It never occurred to her she might have ovarian cancer at age 54.Then her gynecologist diagnosed her in an advanced stage, even though she had a healthy lifestyle, regularly visited her gynecologist and had no family history of ovarian cancer. She died 3 1/2 years later."This is a real victory for everyone who has been fighting to get the facts out about gynecologic cancers," said bill sponsor U.S. Rep. Sander Levin, R-Royal Oak. "In this case, knowledge can actually save women's lives by ensuring that we detect the cancers at their most treatable stage."Most women talk to their doctors about breast cancer but do not talk with their doctors about ovarian cancer, according to a survey this year by the National Ovarian Center Coalition. A study in2005 also showed that women with signs of ovarian cancer frequently were ordered diagnostic tests for abdominal or gastrointestinal ailments and those tests sometimes miss ovarian cancer."This awareness act not only will help women, it will also help physicians think a little more about (gynecological) cancers," said Pittsburg resident Julene Fabrizio, who heads the National Ovarian Cancer Coalition. "This has been a wonderful gift for women and their families, especially coming at this time of year."You can reach Kim Kozlowski at (313) 222-2024 or kkozlowski###detnews.com. You can reach Kim Kozlowski at (313) 222-2024 or kkozlowski###detnews.com.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info Jeff. It's good to know that they are finally taking women's health considerations seriously.


----------



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

my best friend just died from ovarian cancer back in July she was 35. She led a very active life, was healthy exercised went to the doctors regularly. She was diagnosed in September and died less than a year later. No one will ever no the impact this friend had on me she helped more than anyone ever has. Im angry that it wasnt detected sooner im angry that she had to suffer the way she did. I watched her go from one of the strongest people that i knew to weak and unable to get out of bed. I was with her when she passed and it haunts me to this day. Not to mention what it has done to her family. Abby never smoked or drank a day in her life she had certificates for the amount of blood she donated to the red cross,she worked with habitat for humanity,she loved kids and she would do anything for anyone. The word does nteed to get out about these gyn cancers because there are rarely symptoms until its advanced. Please everyone keep up on your exams go to your gyn at least 1 a year askf for a screening for ovarian cancer be proactive.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I know that the CA125 blood test can help to screen for ovarian cancer, but even that doesn't necessarily detect if there is a problem, does it?My mom had ovarian and uterine cancer when she was 36 years old, she is now 73.She didn't have any gastrointestinal symptoms but just had sudden pain.It's a miracle she was diagnosed back then.Jeanne


----------

